# Oporto - Portugal



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Oporto - Portugal


























































































































































Maia - Oporto


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

Wow, did that thread change courses in mid stream. Old world charm and elegance to a new subway system, stadium and hi-rise. Fooled me. Thanks for the tour of a city I'd never seen before.


----------



## iljetatore (Nov 10, 2004)

awsome pics!!!!
charming city!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

What an ugly city. :jk:
<------------------------

thanks Paulo for post these pictures!


----------



## superskyline (Mar 1, 2005)

Beautiful city, some great old buildings, must have great history! I think the picture of the McDonald's is very cool! What an interesting place!


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

I thought the name of the city was simply "Porto". Very beautiful.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

Great photos! The metro is very modern!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

cool pics the metro station is cool!!


----------



## daniel_18 (Oct 20, 2003)

Very beautiful. And LOL @ the McDonald's with an Imperial Eagle on top.


----------



## SF2ID (Mar 10, 2005)

The last thing Oporto is is ugly


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

I love these pics of Oporto. Great job, although you Portuguese do not share enough about your relatively unknown country.... :nono:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

DonQui said:


> I love these pics of Oporto. Great job, although you Portuguese do not share enough about your relatively unknown country.... :nono:


Very true!!


----------



## PornStar (Jul 22, 2003)

wow this looks like a very beautiful city!


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, a beautiful city with a historic edge- very nise.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

The renovated Oporto International Airport 









The Casa Da Musica, designed by Rem Koolhaas, has just opened.


----------



## GuilhermeC (Sep 24, 2004)

I honestly didn't like this Music Place. But Porto is one city I die to know... I'm truly fascinated about it.
At http://www.fotolog.net/baixa_do_porto there are many pictures of this wonderful city!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

aweome pics

Nice architecture in the city !


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Menino de Sampa said:


> I thought the name of the city was simply "Porto". Very beautiful.


Oporto sounds nicer, though. 

By the way, lovely city. It's an old time favorite of mine.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I did not see that coming!!! NICE


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Oporto's Intenational Airport


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

one of my favorite views of this incredibly beautiful city...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Menino de Sampa said:


> I thought the name of the city was simply "Porto". Very beautiful.


It is...Oporto is just the its name in the english language...for those of you who never heard about this city, port wine is named after it since Porto means Port!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Oporto by night*


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

I made a thread recently with a lot of pictures of Porto's churches.Check it here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=207683


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhhhh ... Oporto is soooo beautiful! 

Paulo, thank you so much for putting this thread together, and for adding more photos as you come across them--the image of Porto grows and becomes more complete. 

@Phobos: greetings, my friend! :wave:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Whose Homepage said:


> @Phobos: greetings, my friend! :wave:


Thanks WH!
Make sure to make us a visit at the Portuguese forums


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

lol


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

lindo! beautiful!! que saudades do meu Porto!


Thank god it's getting more well known! I think Porto deserves it!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pedrocid said:


> lindo! beautiful!! que saudades do meu Porto!
> 
> 
> Thank god it's getting more well known! I think Porto deserves it!


Yeap- looking forward to the olympics in porto - lol!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Nice city!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

.)


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

sts said:


> Nice city!!


Thanks


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Porto is obviously world famous for its port wine production.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

New road tunnels being built:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

Beatiful, I am speachless


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Porto ani ohev otcha :yes: beautiful city, that blue tyles are amazing!!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I love Portugal. i was there in 2004 (guess why  )

Beautiful


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

its the first time (2004) I saw so many Greeks in the street in my live except in Cyprus wen I travel to there a few years ago and some Greeks made more than 3000 km in car to see the games, amazing!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

Beautiful city indeed...

great collection of pics

thanks for sharing

:cheers:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Where is that thing in the last picture Paulo? :?


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

chris9 said:


> Beatiful, I am speachless


acho bem


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Very beautiful city, thanks for sharing with us your photos Paulo2004. kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Phobos said:


> Where is that thing in the last picture Paulo?


It's the panther in front of Estadio do Bessa!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


>


where is this Paulo? Parque da cidade?


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

I love Portugal. Beautiful country: Beautiful cities: Beautiful people. kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

why thank you!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

JohnnyMass said:


> where is this Paulo? Parque da cidade?


I think so. Where the water pavillion is now, after Lisbon's Expo 98.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Unfortunately you can't take pictures in Oporto's two best spots: Igreja de São Francisco and Palácio da Bolsa.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Photos by Herrmando


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

that pic of the bridge under the fog is fantastic


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

claroscuro said:


> Oporto sounds nicer, though.
> 
> By the way, lovely city. It's an old time favorite of mine.


Porto is Portuguese for "port", but it's also the city's name in Portuguese, worldwide it's known as Oporto, which IMO is uglier 

But this city looks reeeeeally beautiful, I'm impressed! I already knew it had some beauties, but I could never imagine there would be so many of them! Thanks for the pics eh


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

boom said:


> Porto is Portuguese for "port", but it's also the city's name in Portuguese, worldwide it's known as Oporto, which IMO is uglier
> 
> But this city looks reeeeeally beautiful, I'm impressed! I already knew it had some beauties, but I could never imagine there would be so many of them! Thanks for the pics eh



Hope you visit it one day!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

I love portugal. Beautiful country.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

PORTO is a beautiful place.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Such a lovely city. I really like it.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

Oporto is stunning :eek2: . I really want to visit Portugal


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

In less than one month I'll be living there!!!:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice the city is amazing :cheer:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

JohnnyMass said:


> In less than one month I'll be living there!!!:cheer::cheer::cheer:


Welcome!


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

great thread! kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeap.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Photos by Herrmando:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Excelent thread !!! Paulo you could put here photos from he devesas towers... or the Burgo tower!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Wonderful Oporto! 
kay:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful. I'm speachless.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Photo by Arpels:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

For a more complete photo gallery of Porto visit:

Galleries


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sé Catedral – Cloister 



















Just off the Aliados


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Paulo2004 said:


>


Yep that's my yacth!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

All photos by JohnnyMass.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Photos by Nuno Fonseca: http://nunovski.fotopic.net/c464600.html


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Photo by Crisfalcão:










Photos by António Fontes:



















Photos by Carlos Romão:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

All photos by JohnnyMass. Thanks John!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Porto, is a beautiful city!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

All photos by JohnnyMass:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

wath building is that in the first pic?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Arpels said:


> wath building is that in the first pic?


Part of Porto's cathedral.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*All Photos by DanielPortugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Keep them coming John!!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

I will!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

In Brazil we call it just Porto , O Porto meaning THE HARBOR !!
but does in Portugal people call it Oporto ????


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

no.. only foreigners say that, starting in Spain.. i dont know why this happens


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

It's called Oporto in english, we say Porto normally


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> no.. only foreigners say that, starting in Spain.. i dont know why this happens


True, probably due to the fact that the portuguese always say "o Porto..."


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*All photos by Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Originally posted by Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by Daniel Portugal*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Proud to live here  

Paulo, please show my pics from FOZ!!!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

I can't find them Daniel.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*originally posted by Filipe_Golias*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photo by Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by Daniel Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Wonderful photos by Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## pengxx (Apr 6, 2006)

The MCdonald's style apeals to me! It's cool!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

pengxx said:


> The MCdonald's style apeals to me! It's cool!


Yeah, different.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Porto's skyline by Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Menino de Sampa said:


> I thought the name of the city was simply "Porto". Very beautiful.



a cidade chama-se Porto em português. No entanto, em inglês e castelhano chama-se Oporto. APesar de tudo, em inglês começa cada vez mais a ouvir-se Porto em vez de Oporto. Oporto deve vir do facto que em Portugal nós chamamos à cidade "o Porto".(=the Porto)


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*by Daniel Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Originally posted by Arpels*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*City Park, by Filipe*


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

As usual, some new amazing pics of the great city that Porto is


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Puto said:


> As usual, some new amazing pics of the great city that Porto is


Yeah. :


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by Filipe_Golias*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

BY daniel_portugal


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Aecio said:


> the streets are so clean.


:lol:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

rockin'.baltimorean said:


> oporto's beautiful. nice architecture!!kay:


:cheers:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*by JohnnyMass*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Paulo2004 said:


> BY daniel_portugal


:cheers:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful city indeed. Great collections of pics!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By JohnnyMass*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Portugal mon amour! Very nice city just like the country!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

CasaMor said:


> Portugal mon amour! Very nice city just like the country!


lol


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

I went to Portugal ,and i want to come back one more time ^^
Any pics of estadio do dragao ? amo te porto


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOOOVE PORTUGAL!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Paulo2004 said:


>


And this pano is absolutely great; thanks Paulo kay:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

gracias...:cheers:


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

JohnnyMass said:


>


Spectacular urban structure of Porto!

Btw. Paulo2004: What would Porto people answer me, if I ask them about number of city population? Actually, 240 k city propper pretty much differs from 1.75 mil. in Metropolitan area. Do they feel they live in a milion city?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

wouldn't care much about the 240K municipal population, that's just for municipal statistics. Porto's urban area has about 1 million people, with some strong municipalities. So you have a lot of diverse places, thus diverse centralities. Porto's metropolitan area is another thing, and is polycentric in nature.

That urban structure is Almada's style (18th century), big narrow-backyard, narrow street-facing facade, it is really great if streets are pedestrian (normal for the 18th century), not great for cars + people. But you know, you cant remove cars in every street, it can kill them.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

ov_79 said:


> Spectacular urban structure of Porto!
> 
> Btw. Paulo2004: What would Porto people answer me, if I ask them about number of city population? Actually, 240 k city propper pretty much differs from 1.75 mil. in Metropolitan area. Do they feel they live in a milion city?



I agree with Pedro gabriel. And yes, we kind off get the idea Porto is a city of one million. It's got everything a city should have with lots of suburbian city life.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics! Beautiful Porto


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool pics. One of the nicest cities in the world:banana:!


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

OPORTO is absolutely Gorgeous!!

Viva portugal


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Tetwani said:


> OPORTO is absolutely Gorgeous!!
> 
> Viva portugal


Viva!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, in the first photos: very nice autumn photos you got there...


----------



## Beyonce (Oct 31, 2009)

Reminds of northern Africa, very beautiful!!!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

fantastic thread about this amazing city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more photos please of Oporto


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

By Ciaranz










By Marinho Paiva Duarte


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ What building is that in the last photo?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ What building is that in the last photo?


It's Casa da Música, one of the main concert venues in the photo. It was built as part of Porto European Capital of Culture 2001.

Take a look here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_da_Música


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Repost*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

pallo82 said:


> The man who established this chain is from Portugal
> and he uses a secret recipe to make his burgers; he puts a
> really nice spicy sauce in them. It's a chicken place mostly though


I'm sure his secret recipe is just Piri-Piri sauce. lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> It's Casa da Música, one of the main concert venues in the photo. It was built as part of Porto European Capital of Culture 2001.
> 
> Take a look here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_da_Música


Thank you for the info kay:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, wonderful pictures


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Beautiful. We here are always proud ( despite the jokes :lol of our heritage.


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

É preciso revitalizar este thread pessoal!!!! fotos da movida dos clérigos por exemplo!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Portvscalem said:


> É preciso revitalizar este thread pessoal!!!! fotos da movida dos clérigos por exemplo!


:cheers:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Portvscalem said:


> É preciso revitalizar este thread pessoal!!!! fotos da movida dos clérigos por exemplo!


Concordo. Vamos lá pessoal!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful thread on Oporto, would love to see more updates..


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Photos originally posted by Herrmando


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Gorgeous Porto!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice indeed!


----------

